# Self return



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Playing in the shop today with self returns and I'm having an issue. The base of my filler piece seems to be too wide. Do I need to bevel the cut, sand this off or is it correct?

Just installed the Collins foot on a jigsaw. Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

It's too long, unless that is how long it needs to be to go to the wall.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

But if I cut it "smaller" than the top of the filler wouldn't reach the top of the base. The top looks fine to me but the bottom I'm having the issue with.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't u scribe the back where its hanging off, and trim it? Looks like the bottom is hanging over.. miter saw maybe untrue?? Id check that first


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Are you certain that your saw is cutting true?


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

If I cut the bottom to be flush then the top doesn't lay against the wall.

Is scribing the answer? Not saying it wont work bit seems unnecessary. Seems like I'm doing something wrong to cause the extra step.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

That pic looks good to me unless I'm missing something.???


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Try putting another piece of wood behind the base, up against the fence, before you cut the return. It looks to me like the base is moving on you when you cut it or either your saw isn't cutting straight and true.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

If you cut the 45 then the 90 there shouldn't be anything hanging over??

The 45 mates with the 45 and the 90 mates with the 90 on the trim.. I'd check the saws


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

LEVELBEST said:


> Are you certain that your saw is cutting true?


I hate it when things are that simple... Off just a hair.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

You got it. The simpliest thing is the hardiest sometimes...


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

It's always the truck that you don't see that hits you!


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Or the bird high above that doodies on you...


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

It sounds to me like either your fence isn't 90 degrees to the base, or you're not getting full support on the back of the trim. Also, check to make sure you're saw is cutting accurately. Bevel could be off. Cut a straight board standing against the fence, flip one side upside down, and see if it mates tight.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah the bevel was off just a bit.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mbryan said:


> Yeah the bevel was off just a bit.


I did that with crown once. I could now figure what I was doing wrong...

Yup it was the saw off a degree...


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

After riding around for a while my miter saw is always off a little on the bevel. You would think I would always check it but it never fails, I make a few cuts and just can't figure why they wont meet up right......then I notice I'm cutting 2 degrees on the bevel.


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

Dont feel bad. When I was less experienced I pre-measured & cut an entire house worth of casings and they were all off 1/2 a degree. :no:  I have since learned that I check my saw before I even start with a couple scraps. I also re check it after 40 or 50 cuts.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Great idea. Need to get better with checking it. Working hard to let the blade stop before raising it


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

there should be a light to tell you when the saw is not set at 90 in both directions,so you don't cut 40 pcs of beaded soffit 1 deg out


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> there should be a light to tell you when the saw is not set at 90 in both directions,so you don't cut 40 pcs of beaded soffit 1 deg out


That's actually a really good idea! You should patent that. Better than a lot of the gimmicky features the manufacturers put on their tools these days.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm full of great ideas:cheesygri


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i'm full of great ideas:cheesygri


Then why are your eyes brown?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they are robins egg bluenline2long:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Birds been eating the blueberries again, huh? :whistling


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> there should be a light to tell you when the saw is not set at 90 in both directions,so you don't cut 40 pcs of beaded soffit 1 deg out


Last time I zero'd my saw, I took a metal scribe & scribed a line the length of the table & on the pivot. Now, when it comes out of the trailer, I like up the scribe lines & am confident it's on.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea..but it's not a cool light:sad:


----------

